# FPS Probleme.



## OC-Domi (14. August 2014)

Hi, ich mal wieder. 


  Ich hab da ein Problem. In dem Artikel: 
WoW Mists of Pandaria: Benchmarks von 20 Grafikkarten in Ultra HD und mit Supersample-AA
  steht, dass die R9 290 OC knapp 120 FPS erreicht hat. Jetzt habe ich mir die Karte gekauft und meine tukkert mit den selben Grafikeinstellungen auf 22 FPS durch die Gegend. Meine CPU ist kein Flaschenhals, meine alte Grafikkarte hatte knapp 40 FPS. 

  In Battlefield 4 kann ich sogar mit Super Sampling flüssig spielen. Alle anderen Spiele laufen auch super. Nur WoW nicht… Haben Sie evtl. eine Idee?

  I7 860 @ 4,0 GhZ und 8 GB RAM sind verbaut. 
  Grafikkarte und CPU werden nicht zu heiß. 
  Treiber ist der aktuelleste, sogar das BIOS der Grafikkarten habe ich aktualisiert. 

  Ich hoffe auf eine Hilfreiche antwort. 

  Grüße


----------



## addicTix (15. August 2014)

Welche Grafikkarte hattest du vor der R9 ?


----------



## metalstore (15. August 2014)

Wo bekommst du denn diese Framerate?
wenn du derzeit in einer Stadt/einem Ort mit (sehr) vielen Spieler bist, wechsel deinen Standort mal


----------



## OC-Domi (15. August 2014)

Hab schon vieles Probiert, SW, IF, Exodar, Shatrath, etc. leider überal das selbe.


----------



## OC-Domi (15. August 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte hattest du vor der R9 ?


 
Die GTX 590


----------



## metalstore (15. August 2014)

Nein, ich meinte damit nicht, dass du die Stadt wechseln sollst, sondern mal irgendwo in die Pampa gehen sollst, wo möglichst wenig los ist
eigentlich müsste gelten je weniger Spieler/NPCs/Mobs/Vegetation/alles -> mehr FPS
demnach: such die ein ruhiges Fleckchen und du dürftest deine 100 FPS haben


----------



## OC-Domi (15. August 2014)

War auch schon unten in der BB. Selbe Ergebniss.


----------



## metalstore (15. August 2014)

Vsync an?
Irgendwo übermäßig Kantenglättung oder Downsampling eingestellt?


----------



## addicTix (15. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie das heute mit den Treibern aussieht etc.
Aber vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal eine etwas schlechtere Nvidia Karte und habe dann eine AMD Karte eingebaut. 
Die FPS waren total fürn Po. Das Problem waren Treiberreste der Nvidia.
Nach einer Windows Neuinstallation ging alles so wie es sollte.


----------



## OC-Domi (15. August 2014)

Vsync hab ich schon probiert. 

Nein, hab 4x Multisampling an. 



Hmm, das ist ne gute Idee. Dann muss ich mich mal ranmachen ein aktuelles Backup zu erstellen... ;(


----------



## metalstore (15. August 2014)

Das kann natürlich sein
Hast du, bevor du die neue GPU eingebaut hast, die alten Treiber runtergeschmissen?


----------



## OC-Domi (15. August 2014)

logisch, Treiber, Signaturen und Software. Eventuell hab ich aber auch was vergessen....muss mal nach dem Pfad in der Registery googeln in dem die alten Treiber abgelegt werden.


----------



## metalstore (15. August 2014)

Lieber Windows neu aufsetzen, dann ist wirklich alles weg und man kann unnötiges ausmisten


----------



## NuVirus (15. August 2014)

Evtl taktet die Grafikkarte nicht richtig hoch, prüfe mal mit gpu-z die Taktraten in Wow


----------



## OC-Domi (15. August 2014)

Jaa, auch das werde ich nächste Woche mal machen.

Taktet richtig hoch, hab ich als erstes geprüft.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (15. August 2014)

Probier mal zertifizierten Treiber, kein beta also ccc 14.4 aber davor alles andere löschen


----------



## hebo89 (23. September 2014)

Sicher mal deine Addons, lösche danach den Ordner WTF und andere "persönliche" Ordner wie Cache.
(Sorry, spiel schon ne Weile keine WoW mehr, aber Skada hat mir damals schön Frames gefressen.)


----------

